# Lower level seating



## Trainlady (Jun 19, 2021)

I was on the Coast Starlight and the lower level seats were facing the opposite direction of the upstairs seats. Is this the case on all superliners.... do you ride backwards if you are sitting in the lower level?


----------



## railiner (Jun 19, 2021)

Not usually…


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 19, 2021)

Boy, you are really shotgunning that question all over. I answered you on Facebook and Trip Advisor. You can look on one of those.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 20, 2021)

My nephew was on the EB in lower level a couple years back. The seats were facing backwards, and he rode all the way from SEA to CHI that way. They can turn the seats to face either direction, but they never did on that trip. After the train starts, turning the seats would require everyone to get up and move their stuff, and I guess they didn't want to do that. Nephew spent a lot of the daylight hours in the SSL, and riding backwards doesn't matter when you're asleep.


----------

